# Happy Hoof and Loopy Horses



## teabiscuit (1 September 2008)

Has anyone experienced feeding Happy Hoof sending their horses loopy?

thanks


----------



## TGM (1 September 2008)

Never had that effect on any of mine!


----------



## djb (1 September 2008)

I'll be interested in the replies to this as I feed it to my horse who can be a bit spooky at times - I never suspected the Happy Hoof but it could be? I usually cut down the amount of Spillers H&amp;P nuts I give him although he only has a small amount.


----------



## Elle123 (1 September 2008)

sent a cob i had on laon up the wall. rearing and everything. put her back on the hi-fi good doer and she was fine again. bizare. don't know what could have caused it. the only this i could see was oat straw but a lot of them have that!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




hope it helps
Elle
x


----------



## scotsmare (1 September 2008)

No, I've fed it to a few of mine and not had any problems


----------



## PennyJ (1 September 2008)

Yes, me!  Even though its approved by the Laminitis Trust, it's very high in sugar.  I switched to D&amp;H Fibergy Chaff with Spillers High Fibre Cubes and the pony transformed overnight.   I was advised by someone else with a sugar intolerant pony that Fibergy was the lowest sugar chaff around.  That could have changed in the past 12 months, but I'm happy with the results so see no need to change again.

I would guess your horse has an intolerance to sugar/molasses.  If you get results overnight by changing feeds then you will know that for sure.


----------



## clairencappelli (1 September 2008)

Nope feed it to my feisty TB and its never sent her nuts - most other thing to tho she has no mixes at all and can only have conditiong cubes.


----------



## Ashkadog (1 September 2008)

My horse cannot be fed any hard feed as anything sends him uo the wall. I have tried and given up on most things but he is absolutely fine on Happy Hoof. He is ridden most days, turned out all day and at present has 2 sections of hay at night and 1 scoop of Happy Hoof twice a day. No problem and this took ages to sort out. I thought Happy Hoof was low in sugar?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (1 September 2008)

My TB has happy hoof throughtout the year.... at times he'd be going backwards if he went any slower when out hacking he's that chilled out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 deff not sent him loopy


----------



## TGM (2 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, me!  Even though its approved by the Laminitis Trust, it's very high in sugar.

[/ QUOTE ] Happy Hoof is not 'very high in sugar'!  All Laminitis Trust approved feeds have a strict limit on how much soluble carbohydrates they can contain (which includes sugars).  Yes, they are allowed to contain a small amount of molasses (which can aid palatability), but not to a level that could ever be described as 'very high'! 

However, it is possible that the small amount of molasses could upset a horse that is sensitive to it.


----------



## kittykatcat (2 September 2008)

Not sure how Happy Hoof could send your horse loopy! All it is is basically fibre with some added vits and mins, so if your horse doesnt go loopy on hay or grass, it seems a bit bizarre that it should go mad on Happy Hoof! However some horses are quite odd! I would just double check that you did not change anything else in your horse's diet or management at the same sort of time as changing him on to Happy Hoof!


----------



## Elle123 (2 September 2008)

nope nothing else had changed for my girl. she was being exercised 5-6times a week as usual. and litrally as soon as she was changed back to hi-fi good-doer (which also has some molasses in) and almost instantly she was her normal calm self
Elle
x


----------



## kittykatcat (2 September 2008)

Bizarre! lol!!


----------



## teabiscuit (2 September 2008)

thanks for your replies everyone


----------



## dwi (2 September 2008)

I wish it did but sadly not


----------



## Elle123 (2 September 2008)

its really is bizare. if it hadn't happened to me i would believe it myself! Lol dwi hehe pmsl! I thought that before my cob freaked out on the happy hoof. I am only 5'2" so when a 15.1hh super heavyweight cob goes up on a hack it is rather scary!!! lol
Luv Elle
x


----------



## Chunkie (3 September 2008)

Mine has been on it for 5 yrs and is a Welsh cob so it's difficult to tell...........


----------



## JM07 (3 September 2008)

don't use HH anymore...i find Safe n Sound much "calmer" TBH...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 September 2008)

HH still has molasses in it-enough to set mine off anyway.
mollichaff high fibre alfalfa is fine for mine-no molasses it it at all.


----------



## HelsB (5 September 2008)

The second  highest ingredient is molasses after chopped straw, I personally wouldn't sped that sort of money on such a product when there are far better quality products out there.


----------

